# Preserving the color of Purpleheart Wood



## rdk (Jan 26, 2010)

I have heard the Purpleheart Wood looses it purple color and ends up turning brown. Is this true? If yes, is there a way to preserve the natural purple color? I'm considering a project using Purpleheart, but have no previous experience working with this wood. I've also hear something Sun exposure may cause it to turn brown, and then someone else said that when you plane it, it will turn brown but if you expose it to the sun the purple color will return. Doesn't seem possible that it could be both. Anyway thanks in advance for sharing anything you can regarding preservation of the purple color of Purpleheart Wood.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Keep it out of the sun. I use poly for a finish to preserve the bright purple color. It will turn brown when planed sometimes also when power sanded. Let it sit for a day or 2 and the color will return. Whatever you build, don't display it in direct sunlight or it will turn brown over time.


----------

